# Haunt Audio.



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I like either Pitch 2 or 3. Good job on the revamped Leota. 

One suggestion. You might ought to get a better wind screen on your microphone. Too much popping on your P's.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

Good job on the voices! 

I like the lowered pitch versions better, especially if you also will be using your sorceress voice; it will help differentiate the characters more. (People have an uncanny ability to subliminally recognize when two voices are coming from the same actor, and it intrudes on the experience.)

I like your Sorceress just fine. I think you were able to affect a feminine delivery pretty well. There are some ways where her pacing and choice of emphasis are similar to the portrait. You might take a listen and see if you can give her a distinct speaking cadence all her own. Maybe a little less exhalation on pauses? That is what most reminded me of the portrait. 

Some minor nitpicks: 
-- There is what appears to be an obvious edit between "search all you like--if you value your souls." It sounds like a jump cut. Maybe lengthen the pause between them a beat or so?
-- Your accent slipped just a little bit on the word "mystery" It sticks out as a little bit American compared to the rest of the speech. I would suggest making the word very distinctly into either two syllables ("mys-try") or three ("mys-te-ry") Right now it's sort of two-and-a-half syllables, with the "er" being swallowed.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh yes, that was a jump cut. Not intentional but it happened. I did not know I was using a accent. With the voice of the Sorceress, it sounds strange when I say the word spirits..it sounds almost happy, and I dislike how it sounds, I tried redoing it but I also have writers block on what to say.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Those are really cool - good job!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice work F.! 
My only suggestions have already been covered. 
Ditto on the M. Leota, it rocks!

DB


----------

